# What fluid do I use for a 1043 Allis Chalmers model C transmission



## Moonfire1204 (11 mo ago)

I have a 1943 Allis Chalmers model C and the manual calls for a sae 20W in the transmission and I was wondering if I could use a sae 20 instead ?
And could I use it for the gear box as well ?
I don't really know what to do here and I don't want to mess anything up , I bought it with my dad and he passed away a few years ago and I'm trying to fix it up like we'd planned on doing together but never got the chance , so I would really appreciate any help anyone can give me.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Moonfire1204 said:


> I have a 1943 Allis Chalmers model C and the manual calls for a sae 20W in the transmission and I was wondering if I could use a sae 20 instead ?
> And could I use it for the gear box as well ?
> I don't really know what to do here and I don't want to mess anything up , I bought it with my dad and he passed away a few years ago and I'm trying to fix it up like we'd planned on doing together but never got the chance , so I would really appreciate any help anyone can give me.
> Thank you so much in advance.


The W stands for weight. SAE 20W and SAE 20 are the same. For a 1943 unit, I would suggest a traditional type oil (non-synthetic, and without any detergents), but others can weigh in on that. 

Here is some great data if you haven't found this site:






TractorData.com Allis Chalmers C tractor transmission information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Moonfire1204 (11 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> The W stands for weight. SAE 20W and SAE 20 are the same. For a 1943 unit, I would suggest a traditional type oil (non-synthetic, and without any detergents), but others can weigh in on that.
> 
> Here is some great data if you haven't found this site:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Actually you have a considerable choice of lubricates to use.
You can get a straight weight 20 motor oil, a straight weight 20 hydraulic fluid (not a good choice)
or almost any multi purpose tractor transmission / hydraulic fluid.
Most Tractor Transmission / Hydraulic multi purpose fluids are either a straight 20 weight or a 10W-30.

My touch pad is being very sensitive today sent this before I finished.
For that matter 75W-90 gear lube is the same viscosity as 20W motor oil.
A great many of the older tractors with separate gearboxs or no hydraulics were switched to gear lubes many years ago.


----------



## Moonfire1204 (11 mo ago)

Thank you so , I really appreciate your help.


----------

